

MiFi Gets an API: A Wifi Hotspot In Your Pocket, With Apps  - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/07/27/27readwriteweb-mifi-gets-an-api--a-wifi-hotspot-in-your-po-77665.html

======
paul9290
At this time I do not have cell phone service. I do have an iPod Touch and was
thinking about skipping get cell service and just ues iTouch with this MiFi to
communicate(email, SMS, skype, twitter).

I saw this mentioned on Cnet, but I wonder if anyone else has done this and
how has the experience been? Are you saving money and is it reliable? Verizon
EVDO was always solid throughout the country.

~~~
joshu
I suspect skype over EVDO will suck, given the latencies involved.

~~~
paul9290
I used it back in 06 via my Windows Mobile on EVDO and don't recall calls
dropping. More so was a clunky interface, which was not great for answering
calls while driving.

I'm out to save money and I'm not a huge phone person, rather more of Internet
communicator. I canceled cell svc a few months ago and only one time I wished
I had a cell when I got a flat tire.

------
joshu
Does anyone know what this API might do? It looks like you have to sign up to
read it. I am too lazy/paranoid/etc.

